# American Red Cross packs/kits



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Has anyone seen these for sale anywhere else?
American Red Cross Workplace & Business Smart Rack Emergency Response Center | $AVE | Be Red Cross Ready! | First-Aid-Product.com

Even looked on the ARS website, and can't find them.
They seem like a great way to get a modular system going. Compact and labeled, great for a grab-bag/GHB.
I really like the idea, but can't find a source that offers all of them, other than the above linked site.

Maybe that's the route I'll end up going.
I just like the simplicity of it. If you want to send a mini-BOB to friends or family, this would be a great way to package it.
Looks much more professional, and more easy for the public at large to accept. Also, they include instructions for each.

Thoughts?


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

FIRST AID items in woundcare1dermaredi store on eBay!

I don't think the average person who will use this care about the packaging as much as they care about the content and their usefulness in an emergency situation.
My customers primarily build their own anyway because no one kit has everything everyone wants.
Also these larger First Aid companies charge a bit more cuz overhead kills them which in turn kills the consumer.


----------

